
Show HN: Thématic - Making sense of large and noisy FB pages - tmoravec
https://tadeas.github.io/thematic/
======
tmoravec
Ycombinator page analysis:
[https://tadeas.github.io/thematic/page.html?page=YCombinator](https://tadeas.github.io/thematic/page.html?page=YCombinator)

------
tmoravec
Author here. I'd be happy to hear any criticism you can think of. Also, I'm
happy to answer any questions you might have.

Would you find such tool useful?

